# Davenport, Iowa swapmeet



## ZOOK (Aug 19, 2013)

This started many years ago as an antique motorcycle swapmeet. I have gone for a long time and there are more and more bicycles showing up each year. Mostly vintage. Any of my fellow cabe members going? It's at the Mississippi vally fairgrounds and starts the 29th of august. Great meet.


----------



## marshalmike (Aug 19, 2013)

*I'll ne there*

Been going since 1980, back when it was about 40-50 venders out behind the fairground buildings...much bigger these days, it is awesome!


----------



## airflo11 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Iowa*

See ya there. I've been going since I was a little kid .  Awesome antique flat track races Friday night!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2013)

*sounds good.*

i see a roadtrip in my future.


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 20, 2013)

airflo11 said:


> See ya there. I've been going since I was a little kid .  Awesome antique flat track races Friday night!




Yes great swap meet. Over 800 vendors at the fair grounds. I will be racing my 1913 Indian in the boardtrack class. Mini bikes and scooters are the theme. You never know what people will bring.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 20, 2013)

Used to go out there a lot, but havent been in 5 years! And I hear its lots bigger now, so I might make the trip this year......


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 20, 2013)

It's been on my calendar for a month, but we'll see, it's a busy time of the year. This is the Chief Blackhawk event right?


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 20, 2013)

*yes*

Chief Blackhawk Chapter is correct.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 20, 2013)

*get there early..........*

if you want to buy bicycles.like on weds.


----------



## chitown (Aug 20, 2013)

*speaking of Black Hawks...*


----------



## airflo11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone on here getting a spot at the swap meet?


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 21, 2013)

*yes*



airflo11 said:


> Anyone on here getting a spot at the swap meet?




Yes I have two spots


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2013)

frankster41 said:


> Yes great swap meet. Over 800 vendors at the fair grounds. I will be racing my 1913 Indian in the boardtrack class. Mini bikes and scooters are the theme. You never know what people will bring.




I'd love to see the vintage motorcycle races--your Indian is awesome! V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 21, 2013)

*races*



Freqman1 said:


> I'd love to see the vintage motorcycle races--your Indian is awesome! V/r Shawn




Hey Shawn
The races at Davenport are next week fri. night. If your going pay the admission by the gate at turn 2 and come into the pits. I will let you help along with my pit crew. You will be able to find me there. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 28, 2013)

It's only about 6 hours from us so we may go as well, is there an official website for vendor info?
And if we pull our travel trailer we'd need space for that somewhere, is there room on the fairgrounds?

* FYI I found all the info on the swap at   http://www.chiefblackhawk.org/
and the fairgrounds at    http://mvfair.com/events.html

Darcie


----------



## petritl (Aug 31, 2013)

A friend (and coworker) of mine went and had a swap space in the new section on Thursday, he called me and invited me to joined him on Friday. Left home at 3:30am and drove up.


It was my first time at this event ; wow! What a show. I had never seen so many early motorcycles and cool bicycles. I ended up cooking myself in the sun all day long and was half ill by the time I left in the afternoon; sadly I missed the races. I need to plan better next year. I didn't end up finding my friends Cushman Eagle (w/sidecar) a new home but had some fun riding it around.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 31, 2013)

We took off today around 10. But here is some of the cool stuff I saw


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 31, 2013)

More






frank on his awesome 1913 Indian about to race


Met a few cool guys too me and mike talked awhile and I had a great time


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 31, 2013)

I also scored a few items but they are in the back and we are driving but here is some of the things I got


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 31, 2013)

Last two.  Frank giving me a ride in a 50s pan head 

 and frank racing, kind of blurry as he was going pretty fast


----------



## ZOOK (Aug 31, 2013)

*Davenport-heat*

oh what great fun in the sun....just returned as well. yesterday we all cooked at about 100 deg. also found a few great fellow cabers. and yes "nick" I want all your bikes they are killer! found a few old pieces of iron myself.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> More
> View attachment 111431View attachment 111432View attachment 111433frank on his awesome 1913 Indian about to raceView attachment 111434
> Met a few cool guys too me and mike talked awhile and I had a great timeView attachment 111435View attachment 111436View attachment 111437




Fourth pic looks like Dale Walksler--a virtual walking encyclopedia on American motorcycles and owner of Wheels Through Tome Museum in Maggie Valley NC. I could live in that place! Looks like  a good time. V/r Shawn


----------

